# Mazuri or NutraZu?



## Markw84

Mazuri is not available in the UK as "Mazuri" because that name is only for the U.S. You can buy the exact same product in the UK, sold as NutraZu Tortoise Diet:






That is a repackaged portion. It does look like the right stuff but it doesn't have the NutraZu product number on it. But I would bet that is exactly what you are looking for.

YES - the NutraZu 50J3 is EXACTLY the same product and formula as the Mazuri 5M21. In fact, it you look up Nutrazu's website and look for the tortoise diet - you get this product discription even still using the 5m21 formula code.

Purina Mills is the parent company and owns the trademarks for Mazuri in N America and Nutrazu in Europe.


----------



## RubenD

If you do want to buy the Nutrazu you should buy it from a cheaper source in Europe try:
https://kiezebrink.eu/nl/webshop/droogvoeders/nz104-tortoise-diet.html
They offer the diet in larger quantities but at a better price.


----------



## Ben02

RubenD said:


> If you do want to buy the Nutrazu you should buy it from a cheaper source in Europe try:
> https://kiezebrink.eu/nl/webshop/droogvoeders/nz104-tortoise-diet.html
> They offer the diet in larger quantities but at a better price.


I can second that, I buy my nutrazu from their aswell.


----------

